# If anyone knows



## Guest

the best way to escape.



let me know.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

crack4life


----------



## Exile

Just get up and leave.


----------



## finn

Read a book.


----------



## Grace

Depends on your situation. Use your imagination, daydream, sleep, bathe, vacation, relocate.

Or actually escape. My best friend always says that she feels most at peace when she is in motion. She loves having everything that she possesses on her back, in her pack. When it's down to the struggle between you, nature, and your own survival. That's where true change occurs. So what are you waiting for? Get off the computer. Get out of there.


----------



## Guest

oh Grace.


----------



## finn

Another method of escape:

Running straight through a crowd is always a last option, because it creates a clear path between you and your pursuer(s). If you must run, it should be in a zig-zag manner which avoids bumping into others as much as possible. Otherwise, walk quickly and weave through the crowd. You should be able to hear your pursuer(s) chasing you if they are running a beeline to you, particularly if there are small children present. This often does not happen, as pursuers are legally liable for injuries they cause to bystanders during a chase.


----------



## kevin!!!!

stick your thumb out on the freeway.


----------



## conrailjunk

get a canoe!


----------



## rootsong

free your mind. in some ways it doesn't matter where you are, it's about your perspective & how you're living, how you're mentally/spiritually fitting yourself into the world. but travel definitely can help with getting out a rut; alternatively, you might find yourself in a new one, but you can always move. just don't forget, *you are free*.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Masterbation is pretty good escape.


----------



## Grace

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> Masturbation is pretty good escape.



True. Story.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

It's "wives tale", not wise tail.


----------



## loam

freebase a heart!


----------



## Mosquito

hahahah wise tail


----------



## blackmatter

it just sucks cause after awhile you have to start shavingyour palms


----------



## skunkpit

dead bord?
why not just be dead!
how?
its easy..
with heroin!
a million junkies cant be wrong!

actually i like being alive cause of fire..
its so cool
you can burn stuff
keep warm
cook dead things like roadkill or zombies
or blow things up 
or blow up and burn big ass piles of stuff


----------



## Mouse

^if you let this kid crash on your couch, remove all matches, lighters, and turn off the gas ^


----------



## Crazycoon

Break your security boundaries. Money, you can get anything in the world with it, if you got it your set! The only problem is, it dosent grow on trees (unless your ripped on datura) learn to live without it. what would you ever need which makes you feel secure in the big wide world?....FOOD and warm sleeps....so, no money? fuck it, its all free. Get dumpstering, get a sleeping bag, avoid the cops, its simple, everything else is over rated! Fuck it you need nothing but your imagination get out there! get naked! pee on resturant windows....stay the fuck away from the drug scene, damn blackholes!


----------



## Crazycoon

skunkpit said:


> dead bord?
> why not just be dead!
> how?
> its easy..
> with heroin!
> a million junkies cant be wrong!
> 
> actually i like being alive cause of fire..
> its so cool
> you can burn stuff
> keep warm
> cook dead things like roadkill or zombies
> or blow things up
> or blow up and burn big ass piles of stuff



I see things are still goin strong out there mann! HE HE keep the greese train rollin!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> It's "wives tale", not wise tail.




Dunno...I've had wise tail...it gets annoying, 'cause she talks sooo smart while you trying to give her your best. (as I go to listen to G G Allen's "don't talk to me").


----------



## kai

skunkpit said:


> actually i like being alive cause of fire..
> its so cool
> you can burn stuff
> keep warm
> cook dead things like roadkill or zombies
> or blow things up
> or blow up and burn big ass piles of stuff




or throw 4 liters of cooking oil into after making deep fry dumpster bread....and sometimes when you leave the gas on in your squat's awesome oven and you fumble around with the lighter to long and a big fireball flies out into your face it's good cause it's selfless, your friends will laugh....i know mine did


----------



## skunkpit

yeah dont listen to skunkpit or anyone else... drugs are not the way
this world is full of things, so many things.. so many things you can eat and make stuff with 
and best of all, people.. like total human units to start up tight community

fuck yeah bitches 
i love you guys
you units are like totally brag

*in death metal* i set fire to my friends because i love and hate but mostly hate

ANIMAL, KAI
i knoes yos guys are sud but it be so tits if you guys came to ze sit sometime again


----------



## kai

Yeah I'll come visit the sit dude! I'm going out to Kamloops this weekend for Tommy's birthday and then gonna go see my family when I am near them and then come back out to the coast!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

To Vancity? hell....get hold of me, PM or whatever..e-mail. Be nice to get together with some other fine folks.


----------



## Beegod Santana

One word, Ketamine


----------



## Oaksey

Get up and get out. 
If you're not old enough to leave without your parents freaking out and calling the police, then suck it up and learn as much as you can until you're old enough. If your parents are cool with it, just go. (Preferably you'll have learned at least something...)


----------

